# Clothing for sale or trade



## SR-1 (Jan 9, 2011)

I am interested in trading or selling my avery clothing
it is all fleece in killer weed. all clothing is in great shape and has only been worn a few times. I am asking 175 obo for all or trade for a thumb button release, back tension release, archery gear Kryptek clothing or other waterfowl gear. make me an offer

pullover 2xl
turtleneck 2xl
pants med (32-36)
beanie


----------

